# This Week Bear Introduces 5 New Bow Models for 2014



## tim15328 (Nov 8, 2011)

thanks for the heads up...dvr is set :]


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Cool

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 4


----------

